# The Chronicles of Rid-Ich :(



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes, I stole the thread title from somewhere else on the web. It was too good not to! 

The tetras in Djamm's 55 gallon have developed ich. Sigh. I've successfully treated it previously in my fancy goldfish with a 3-day course of Quick Cure, but because I haven't dealt with it in tropicals I thought I'd ask for advice. Currently the tank has 3 peppered corys, 11 zebra danios, about 11 tetras and a common pleco. The tetras and some of the danios are showing the typical white specks.

So far we've bumped the tank temp up above 80, removed the carbon from the filter, added some extra aeration and done the first dose of Quick Cure. They also just had a huge water change on Sunday when we aquascaped the tank.

I can't salt the tank because it's planted and also I believe that corys and the pleco are not salt tolerant. Not to mention that I've found references to formalin and salt being toxic to fish in combination?

Any additional suggestions? Next step is to change out about 50% of the water, but I'm not sure if it makes more sense to wait the 3 days or to do it now before we add the second dose of meds.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd do the water change before your next dose of meds. Also remove any carbon you have from your filters. Other than that I'd say you've got it covered.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Elle said:


> Yes, I stole the thread title from somewhere else on the web. It was too good not to!
> 
> The tetras in Djamm's 55 gallon have developed ich. Sigh. I've successfully treated it previously in my fancy goldfish with a 3-day course of Quick Cure, but because I haven't dealt with it in tropicals I thought I'd ask for advice. Currently the tank has 3 peppered corys, 11 zebra danios, about 11 tetras and a common pleco. The tetras and some of the danios are showing the typical white specks.
> 
> ...


Do a once daily (10 - 14 day treatment) of Quick Cure at 1 drop per 2/gallon (for sensitive fish - tetras, loaches, cories) or you can also dose 1 drop/2 gallon in the morning and at night leaving lights on as per usual (also for sensitive fish). Adjust the temperature up to 80 degrees. Do weekly water changes as per usual (50%)gravel washing to remove any ich cyst that may be hiding within the gravel bed. I have done this with highly planted tanks with sensitive fish with minimal or no losses. Just make sure you do the treatment for at least 10 days.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks! More water changes, just what I wanted. Pretty soon I'll be growing algae on my arms. 

I am SO setting up a barebottom 10 gallon QT tank after this, and ALL new fish are going into it for 2 weeks. I told myself I would do it after the ich with the goldfish a few months back, and now I am DEFINITELY doing it. At least that way stuff like this will be easier to treat and won't spread to everyone else.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

are you using AP Quick Cure?.....since the active ingredients are formalin & malachite green....better switch of the light in the tank cos malachite green is sensitive to light



Elle said:


> Yes, I stole the thread title from somewhere else on the web. It was too good not to!
> 
> The tetras in Djamm's 55 gallon have developed ich. Sigh. I've successfully treated it previously in my fancy goldfish with a 3-day course of Quick Cure, but because I haven't dealt with it in tropicals I thought I'd ask for advice. Currently the tank has 3 peppered corys, 11 zebra danios, about 11 tetras and a common pleco. The tetras and some of the danios are showing the typical white specks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

raising temp to >32 C or 86F should kill the ich, if your fish can handle that temp try it.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Update:

The green tetra's are the only thing this far to have any showing ICH! Lets hope the others will not...Think it was from the HUGE water change when I was arranging the plants....

I have raised the temp to 82... I don't feel comfortable above that! 

I will treat for 3 days and then change out 50% water and Vacuum the gravel.

LFS suggested using full doses using AP Quick Cure for the tetra's...hmmm....what others think?

Light on or out? hmmmm....

...


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Just sharing....

#

Malachite green is de-activated by light
#

Malachite green is reported to be toxic to tetras, catfish and loaches and small marine fish

Here's the link

Expanded Section - Malachite Green - Koi Goldfish Pond Information


----------



## 1843 (Oct 23, 2010)

I've always used Kordon's Ich Attack, 100% organic. Seems safe for everything, even plants and shrimp, even at double dose. Killed the ich in two major outbreaks.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

man i think i've got ich in my green tetras as well...  

not good


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

well, after three days of treatment...I have lost one  I wondering if it was the meds or the ICK that killed it off...The others seem to be looking better...Did my water change and now back to the treatments...


----------

